# Your serious novel title



## ColinUK (Jan 31, 2020)

This popped up on another forum and thought it amusing 

Your serious novel is:

Your *first* job + Your *last* holiday

Mine? The Temp of Berlin

#nameyournovel


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 31, 2020)

The paperboy of Scotland.

(how exciting!)


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jan 31, 2020)

_The Clerk of Monte Cristo._

Actually, that's a lie, unfortunately, but it sounds better than The Clerk of New York


----------



## Robin (Jan 31, 2020)

The Dogsbody of Bologna for me!


----------



## Flower (Jan 31, 2020)

The Toy Seller of Padstow .


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 31, 2020)

Mine is that snappiest of titles in classic of literature, “The print and copy shop assistant manager of the Gower”


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 31, 2020)

Flower said:


> The Toy Seller of Padstow .



now that does actually sound like a novel!


----------



## eggyg (Jan 31, 2020)

I worked in a chicken factory whilst at school so here goes.

The Giblet Packer of Bruges!


----------



## eggyg (Jan 31, 2020)

Re the above, also could have been:

The Clipper off of Chicken Feet of Bruges.
The Chicken Bagger of Bruges.
The Sticker on of M&S Labels of Bruges.
The Weigher of Poultry of Bruges.
The Freezing my A**e off in the Freezers of Bruges. 

And all for 50p an hour! Happy days! NOT!


----------



## Uller (Jan 31, 2020)

“The Engineer of Brussels” quite amusing at the moment


----------



## Uller (Jan 31, 2020)

Just remembered, it’s actually “The Engineer of Florence”, which sounds like a non fiction architecture book.


----------



## Jodee (Jan 31, 2020)

Papergirl of haunted Bulford


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2020)

The Pop Riveter of Stockholm


----------



## Ljc (Jan 31, 2020)

Sales girl of Launde Abbey


----------



## C&E Guy (Jan 31, 2020)

The Morning Roll Boy of Benalmadena

(El Chico de Rollo de desayuno de manana de Benalmadena)


----------



## trophywench (Jan 31, 2020)

The Gofer of La Rochelle.


----------



## chaoticcar (Jan 31, 2020)

The groom of Little Harwood !
  Carol


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 3, 2020)

The Electroplater of Crail. 

Just to bring back memories of the sixties, that job was nickel plating wire healds and chrome plating the reflectors for Baxi Bermuda gas fires.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 3, 2020)

Oooh yes mikey - back boilers!


----------



## Lilian (Feb 3, 2020)

"On Saturdays she sold ice cream in Malta"    you will have to read the book to find out what she did the rest of the week


----------



## grainger (Feb 3, 2020)

The pot wash of Portugal


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 3, 2020)

grainger said:


> The pot wash of Portugal



The most poetic yet?


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 14, 2020)

chaoticcar said:


> The groom of Little Harwood !
> Carol


We drive through Little Harwood along Whalley Old Road going to the Rovers to avoid Brownhill roundabout delays. Interesting holiday destination! For a bit of history, it directly borders Rishton, where I was brung up


----------



## Tee G (Feb 14, 2020)

Junior in the 'Parcs'   ( I wont tell you what i got up to  )


----------



## chaoticcar (Feb 14, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> We drive through Little Harwood along Whalley Old Road going to the Rovers to avoid Brownhill roundabout delays. Interesting holiday destination! For a bit of history, it directly borders Rishton, where I was brung up


We are in Wilpshire not far from the dreaded Brownhill roundabout I think that there are people going round there that have not yet got off since it was !!improved !!
Carol


----------

